# walk away husbands



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I know we keep hearing and seeing stuff about walk away wifes these are woman that for whatever reason just leave the husband and kids behind and start a new life.

There are also walk away husbands which we dont hear that much about anymore I wonder why?? could it be that the child support system is better ran nowadays and they hunt you down or ???


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Not sure... but I think that's sort of a screwed up double standard there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Perhaps because "walk away" men are less likely to get married? And thus they aren't a husband to begin with? 

But, I don't think it's because it doesn't exist, it's just talked about differently, as generally, the negativity for men being a "walk away" is attached to leaving behind children. And, we have different terms for that kind of thing, like "deadbeat."


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

Men are more likely to be walk away husbands from what i have seen. Although women file for divorce more its usually because of being abused or cheated on or a combo of the two. Men are more likely however to walk away before marrying (get a girlfriend pregnant and leave). I have seen very few women just get up and leave everything for a new life and when that has happened its safe to say those women were never good to begin with so i always questioned how someone could of married them.


----------



## rj700 (Jun 22, 2012)

I've only been lurking on here less than 6 months, joined a few months ago. But I've read more walk away husband posts than wife ones.


----------



## bluelaser (May 26, 2012)

In_The_Wind said:


> There are also walk away husbands which we dont hear that much about anymore I wonder why??


Thats because the way our society defines it -
Walkaway husband = irresponsible jerk
Walkaway wife = poor victim fleeing abuse

....... regardless of facts 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmf (May 21, 2010)

I have a walk away husband. Unfortunately they tend to come back eventually. Anyone who has a bi-polar partner are very familiar with this when mania sets in or with affairs. Or both.


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

Well, when we hear of a woman that walks away from her husband, usually we hear about how he beat her, or abused her emotionally or verbally, or how he treated her like crap, or something like that. 
So the woman is seen as something brave, and applauded for leaving an abusive relationship. 

My big question for women in those relationships is:
Why are you married, to an abuser, jerk, someone like that?
I highly doubt, that the man you married just became an abuser, or a jerk, or a manipulator while he was married to you.

When we hear of men walking away from a marriage, let's look at various reasons:

Getting abused?
Well, police won't buy it, unless you got hard tangible evidence. Otherwise, you will be looking for a hotel room.
And your friends/mates will look at you, and think "How pathetic. You can't control your wife. She wears the pants in your relationship. What type of a man are you?"

And on a side note: there isn't some home or center setup for men that are victims of domestic abuse like there are for women. Then going further: there was a big meeting for men that had been victims of domestic abuse. But a large group of women broke into the event, yelled and cussed at the men present (most if not all of the men were victims of domestic violence) and got the event cancelled. Police wouldn't arrest the women, and security wouldn't kick them out. 


Man was an unknowing cuckold by his wife. 
Well, some will say he is right to leave. 
Others will say "How Horrible!!! You would leave your wife and children! You are the worst type of man!" People will think he should still support these kids, that aren't his, because he has bonded and built his life around them. 
But they never take his feelings into account. They just say "You are man. Be a man, and be an adult."
So I understand 110% why he would leave. If he doesn't, people look at him like a pathetic, door mat, because he is now a willing cuckold. If he does leave, he is a dead-beat that is abandoning 'his' kids. 

Or his wife cheats on him. 
Kids in the matter will make it harder. 
But lets say they don't. 
Well, people will look at him, and if he doesn't leave, say that he is letting his wife walk all over him, and that he can't control his wife, and if he is so weak and pathetic that he can't control his wife, he deserves it. 
But if he does leave, people will look at him, and say "But your wife is sorry, and a victim here because she got played, and she truly loves you, you should give her a second chance." And then they may throw in a religious line or two. 

I know I didn't cover all the reasons, because I don't want to write a book, but there are a few. 
It is a "Damned if you do and damned if you don't" situation. 
Either you are a dead-beat loser that is abandoning his family, or you are a beta pansy that people can walk all over. 

So honestly, what is the best option for a man dealing with problems?
Walk away. Just cut yourself off. And then you don't have to hear it. 

But granted, there are several situations where it may not be the best option, but I can't go over every single different scenario.


----------



## in my tree (Jun 9, 2012)

Juicer said:


> My big question for women in those relationships is:
> Why are you married, to an abuser, jerk, someone like that?
> I highly doubt, that the man you married just became an abuser, or a jerk, or a manipulator while he was married to you.


Oh, I don't know... it sounded like a fun thing to do on a Saturday afternoon.

Seriously - haven't you ever heard of people who change their ways after getting married? It happens a LOT. It happened to both me and my mother. So although you have your doubts, they are sometimes incorrect. Blaming the victim is wrong and should not be tolerated here or anywhere.


----------



## MikelHochst (Aug 28, 2012)

i have seen very few women just get up and leave everything for a new life


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

> there was a big meeting for men that had been victims of domestic abuse. But a large group of women broke into the event, yelled and cussed at the men present (most if not all of the men were victims of domestic violence) and got the event cancelled. Police wouldn't arrest the women, and security wouldn't kick them out.




Wow... Do you have a link for that?


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Feminists Disrupt a Forum About Battered Husbands 1 - YouTube


----------

